
Frontier charges $10/mo for router that doesn’t exist - noodlesUK
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/07/frontier-customer-bought-his-own-router-but-has-to-pay-10-rental-fee-anyway/
======
noodlesUK
Frontier (my ISP) has been charging me 10 dollars a month for a wifi router,
despite me using all of my own equipment. When I called to dispute it, they
credited me back the charges, and assure me it’s clearly a mistake and I won’t
be charged. A few days later, I get shipped a router that I was never told
about, and my bill charges me for it. again, I get told that there is _no way_
of cancelling the charge, and all customers must pay for router rental
regardless of if they use it (confirmed with supervisor, and supervisors
supervisor). Is this even legal? Apparently it’s a common problem with them.

~~~
rolph
so then, "What router, i didnt get any router, i opted out and was told i
would be reimbursed."

a router is worth more than $10

------
andrewnicolalde
Is this legal?

